# VIA Castlerock (unichrome) - overlapping renders

## raden_muaz

Hi.

I have installed Gentoo on VIA C3 Samuel2 with onboard VIA Castlerock IGP (openchrome compatible)

I have it installed with Xorg with VIA graphics support, and kernel with DRI support (VIA unichrome), etc.

The Castlerock IGP uses openchrome for Xorg DRI driver.

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8623 [Apollo CLE266]
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]
> ...

 

The problem is rendering have some overlapping effects (although works).

Here's some screenshots running glxgears and Gnome chess.

[img=http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/5340/screenshot1dc7.th.png]

[IMG]http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/6559/screenshot2ii8.th.png[/IMG]

----------

## raden_muaz

anyone?

----------

